#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Unable to export data greater than 65000 row

## naveen4pundir

Hi all,

i want to export query output into text file by using Output macro but it showing me a message "You selected More records than copy onto the clipboard at one time". Total output is greater than 65000.

----------


## davesexcel

Hello,
Excel 2003 only has 65,536 rows.
If you have xl'07 in compatibilty mode, you also only have 65,536 rows.

----------


## naveen4pundir

Thanx for responding.

But i'm exporting it into Text file.

----------


## naveen4pundir

any undate ...

----------


## split_atom18

Did you check "export data with formatting and layout"?

----------


## naveen4pundir

Hi,
yes it's working if i right click on table and export but i wanna export it via macro.

----------


## split_atom18

What command are your using to export via macro?

----------


## naveen4pundir

Hi,

Go to Macro tab>New>Output to (in action)..

I'm not useing any VBA coading.

----------


## split_atom18

I would give TransferText a shot.

Here is a link to microsoft on it. TransferText Macro Action

Note it is the 2007 link.

Hope this gets you there. I don't use macro's often. I use vba for similar exports.

Dan

----------

